# Montecristo Afrique Jambo Cigar Review - GREAT CIGAR



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

One of the best cigars I have had.

Read the full review here: Montecristo Afrique Jambo Cigar Review - GREAT CIGAR


----------

